# Looking for a place to hunt prairie dogs



## William76 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello there. I am from out of state and looking for a place to hunt prairie dogs in North Dakota. Tried going through the State Game Dept. for places or maps but just got the runaround. Can anyone please point me in the right direction?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Westro (Apr 14, 2006)

Good luck, its not like it use to be.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

According to the ND Game and Fish they usually carry a pamphlet with information on PD colonies however, when I went to get one they were out.. They do have some landowner information in western ND that allow hunting, this info. is from 2002. NDGF person I spoke to also didnt know when the info will be updated. .


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah, I can point you in the right direction -West of the Missouri. You are going to have to go out and find them, thats what we had to do and it took a few years of driving around to accumulate some spots. Its just like hunting anything else, you have to get out and put some miles on. I have shot praire dogs from Bismarck to West of Dickinson, and south to Flasher. Most landowners will welcome praire dog shooters with open arms.


----------



## William76 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Madison,

That's pretty much what they NDGF told me as well. A lot of words but they don't say much. I've come to the conclusion that better PD hunting is found down in central Nebraska, which for me, is about the same amount of driving. I went two months ago and had a great time- lots of shooting up in the sandhills. It was hot but the shooting was spectacular- much better than my PD hunt near Medora, ND last summer.

Nebraska is a real sleeper state when it comes to PDs.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Access and competition has become a real hot issue in Western ND. If you have something as close that will provide you with good numbers and access, go for it. I haven't seen as many out of staters this year. I guess the high gas prices are starting to have an effect. If you do come out and can allow some extra time to scout and do some meet and greet, you may have great success. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you need to hook up with Sonya's Dad :wink:


----------



## grande (Mar 5, 2006)

Pick me up and lets go...


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

It's as simple as calling the Stockman's Associations. Ask about shooting dog towns. Slope County is a good place to start your search. Plan to leave a gift such as a CABELA's gift certificate and their latest catalog. Good manners goes a long ways with Ranchers.
TR


----------



## akhunter (Aug 20, 2007)

Unfortunately everything said in the previous post are correct. As for people giving up the location of their favorite hunting spots, forget it. I lived in Wyoming for five years. Lots of state land to hunt it is just putting in the miles and finding the colonies. Try stopping in a local diner and talking to the ranchers sitting at the big table. You know the ones that are *****ing about to much or not enough rain. They will be happy to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Harley059 (Oct 15, 2009)

I haven't seen any recent posts on Prairie Dog hunting.. what happened? I'm heading West this summer (2010) for my first PD hunting trip and I'm looking for some advice and tips that might make or break the hunt. Aside from the firearms, ammo, and 4WD what should I be taking along. I have two other hunters going with me and we'll be staying in a motel so we won't need camping equipment. We'll be hunting on our own so I will be taking a GPS. Are snakes a real problem in August? Do we need snake-proof boots etc.? On a fishing trip to the Minnesota Boundary Waters Canoe Area a few years back the best tip I got was to take plenty of mosquito repellent. That was a trip saver. Looking forward to any help the experts can provide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

Harley059 said:


> I haven't seen any recent posts on Prairie Dog hunting.. what happened? I'm heading West this summer (2010) for my first PD hunting trip and I'm looking for some advice and tips that might make or break the hunt. Aside from the firearms, ammo, and 4WD what should I be taking along. I have two other hunters going with me and we'll be staying in a motel so we won't need camping equipment. We'll be hunting on our own so I will be taking a GPS. Are snakes a real problem in August? Do we need snake-proof boots etc.? On a fishing trip to the Minnesota Boundary Waters Canoe Area a few years back the best tip I got was to take plenty of mosquito repellent. That was a trip saver. Looking forward to any help the experts can provide. Thanks in advance.


I'm no expert but I have been the last 3 years. Here is what we bring. Bring gun cleaning items, oil, bore cleaner, any tools like small screw drivers or scope ring wrenches(if you have leupold rings),cleaning rods. Keep the rods with you in the field. Every once in a while I have had a fired case jam in the chamber and needed the rod to pop it back out. They will fit fine along side your rifle in your hard case. Keep your ammo in a cooler...not out in the sun light. This can cause excessive pressure when firing. Snakes are not a huge problem where we have been. Yeah, we have seen a few. Just watch where you step...be careful. Shooting benches and sand bags are a must for us. We have some shooting benches that rotate 360degrees and its nice. Some sort of sun block, or even a pop up awning is nice. We don't have one but one of those 10X10 awning from Wal-mart would be nice. Can't think of anything else off the top of my head....hope this helps.


----------



## elbobbo (Mar 27, 2011)

I recently went out there last summer (June 2010) and went back to dog towns that I marked on a map from earlier outings.
Southeast of Medora is the Fryburg Oil Field this was a very good town and now gone. Along the Eastern edge of the TRNP South unit some these towns are now getting shot out. Goto the Buffalo Gap Ranch and have lunch. There is a sweet little elderly lady working there and she can direct to a place in Buffalo Gap. Haven't tried it yet, but she claims the "dogs" are still in there. As far as rattle snakes are concerned, watch your step. I got two so far. I have a friend working the oil fields up and down that area so that is how get into the dog towns that are missed by other people. I am going back out in late june with a new rifle. If I find something new that hasn't been disturbed I can pass it along.


----------



## Jayman_10x (Apr 5, 2011)

elbobbo said:


> I recently went out there last summer (June 2010) and went back to dog towns that I marked on a map from earlier outings.
> Southeast of Medora is the Fryburg Oil Field this was a very good town and now gone. Along the Eastern edge of the TRNP South unit some these towns are now getting shot out. Goto the Buffalo Gap Ranch and have lunch. There is a sweet little elderly lady working there and she can direct to a place in Buffalo Gap. Haven't tried it yet, but she claims the "dogs" are still in there. As far as rattle snakes are concerned, watch your step. I got two so far. I have a friend working the oil fields up and down that area so that is how get into the dog towns that are missed by other people. I am going back out in late june with a new rifle. If I find something new that hasn't been disturbed I can pass it along.


Thaks elbobbo,

I've hunted in the very towns you mention. In fact I started this thread 5 years ago! Anyway, the towns you mention, such as Fryburg, are getting shot out. However, there still are some outstanding PD shooting opportunities in the area. Just have to do some searching, asking, pounding the dirt to find them. I went out twice last year and had the best luck later in the year.

Jason


----------

